# JD 5303 fuel issue



## Livingston Poultry (Apr 4, 2021)

I have a JD 5303 that was running fine and shut off. I got it started a few times and it would run like it was starved of fuel then die.

The next morning it started and ran fine. I drove it across the farm to put fuel in and it died about 5 minutes later. I can't get it started again. I replaced inner and outer air filters and the fuel filter. Still no luck.

I pulled the intake line from the manual pump to the injection pump. I have fuel there. I pulled the lines from the injection pump that go to the cylinders and no fuel.

I checked voltage on the injection pump while turning it over. It seems to be fine.

I am hoping the injection pump isn't bad. There are not that many hours on this tractor so I find it hard to believe it would be bad. Anyone have another option that might fix it other than replacing the pump?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Livingston Poultry, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

If you have voltage to the fuel shutoff solenoid, and the tractor isn't getting fuel, replace the the fuel shutoff solenoid valve.


----------



## Livingston Poultry (Apr 4, 2021)

HarveyW, thankyou for the response, I truly appreciate your input. I am far from a diesel mechanic. Lol. I understand the basics but I definitely have deficiencies when it comes to this dang tractor. 

Is the solenoid accessible to replace without pulling the pump? I am just concerned about getting out of time if I have to pull the pump. Setting to top dead center when reinstalling the pump would beyond my ability. Again, I appreciate your time and knowledge. I look forward to your input. 

Miles


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

No, you do not pull the pump. The solenoid should be at the rear of the pump. You unscrew the solenoid to replace.

Another notorious failure item for John Deere is their "cold start sensor/switch". It is up front of the engine. If it fails, the engine will not start. You can unplug it and the engine will start and run, but it should be useful for cold weather starting.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Nothing runs like a Deere until it won't run at all.....lol


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to MTF
Much more diagnostics is needed before considering inj pump removal!!!

Is fuel tank venting IE not creating a vacuum as fuel leaves tank? Have you checked for good fuel flow from tank to inj pump? Have you checked for a blown fuse? Older JD tractors such as yours could have faulty rubber fuel lines allowing air to enter fuel system.


----------



## Livingston Poultry (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you for the response. I checked all fuses and they are good to go. I removed the intake line on the pump. I turn the tractor over and I have fuel. I also get fuel by mannually pumping at the filte. I do have voltage to the pump as well

I removed a line at the pump that goes to the cylinders and there is no fuel.


----------



## Livingston Poultry (Apr 4, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> No, you do not pull the pump. The solenoid should be at the rear of the pump. You unscrew the solenoid to replace.
> 
> Another notorious failure item for John Deere is their "cold start sensor/switch". It is up front of the engine. If it fails, the engine will not start. You can unplug it and the engine will start and run, but it should be useful for cold weather starting.


Here are a few pics. Can you please help me with with where the sensor is at? It would be great if you could screen shot one of the photos, circle and the re-upload it for me.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

HarveyW said:


> No, you do not pull the pump. The solenoid should be at the rear of the pump. You unscrew the solenoid to replace.
> 
> Another notorious failure item for John Deere is their "cold start sensor/switch". It is up front of the engine. If it fails, the engine will not start. You can unplug it and the engine will start and run, but it should be useful for cold weather starting.


Talk directly with thepumpguysc on this forum. This is his business and he will help out as best he can including pump overhauls and rebuilding. Very nice fellow willing to share his vast knowledge of diesel systems with us newbies. He helped me a lot with injector problems.


----------



## Livingston Poultry (Apr 4, 2021)

I


Ed Williams said:


> Talk directly with thepumpguysc on this forum. This is his business and he will help out as best he can including pump overhauls and rebuilding. Very nice fellow willing to share his vast knowledge of diesel systems with us newbies. He helped me a lot with injector problems.


 Appreciate it


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The shut off solenoid is INSIDE the top cover.. the screws holding it an r TAMPERPROOF TORX..
DONT TRY TO GET THEM OUT..
Just listen for a click when u turn the key.. No click means blown fuse..
Disconnect the wires coming from the bottom of the pump, going to the thermostat hsg.. just follow the wires.
Once u disconnect the wires.. find the blown fuse.. it’s there, u just gotta find it.. I think the panel is by your right shoulder.?? And the fuse is the last 1.?? I think the cover says, “inj. pump”.??
Good luck


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

If fuse ever blows check sender(key 2). This sender has a very long history of failure causes fuse to blow.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never been overly fond of Stanadyne rotary pumps anyway. Much prefer the Bosch style inline pumps.


----------

